# Whats the deal?



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Just curious why no one seems to be interested in the Emerald Coast Redfish Club Tournaments? Like people have mentioned, it could really be fun series of tournaments if more boats would participate(still fun now, but could be better). I think this year we have had about 8-12 boatsat most tournaments, but the one closest to pensacola only had6 boats total......? 

So why is no one interested? Is it because its artificial baits only? Because you have to keep the fish alive to weigh in? 

I don't know if you guys realize that its only 75$ a person for 9 tournaments( so that is $9 per tournament per person). There are no "meetings" or anything like that. Its basically just a small local tournament series. 6 tournaments left, one a month. 

Just curious. 

Thanks, mike


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I think it's a wonderful format. I LOVE the fact that it's artificial only. I just have commited to to many tournaments personally to be able to participate. I have alot of offshore tournaments this year. But I plan to focus next year soley to Redfish tourneys and I plan to fish the Emerald Coast tourney's.

After getting my face kicked in last year in Redfish Cup series I feel I need to redeem myself.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i think most boats around here aren't set up to keep the redfish alive, plus gas is near 4 bucks/gallon


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I am not sure either. For some reason, Pensacola has just never brought in the number of boats to the tourneys. There are a lot of guys like myself that fish recreationally and just never really think about getting involved with them. I would not be able to keep a redfish alive in my boat either. Not sure though on why Pensacola never seems to get a lot of boats for the different tournaments.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Location,Location,Location


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I definately understand the not being set up to keep fish alive part. We started these in a 15' johnboat. Check out this link for an amazing livewell. Have used it three times to keep fish alive for 3 hours or more. First time I used it kept a fish in it for 7 hours and it came out kicking and screaming. http://www.baitben.com/releasewells.html It was $180, but its portable, durable and easy to set up.

About the gas, yeah that sucks. It doesn't seem to affect other tournaments though, maybe i'm wrong about that though.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Where are the 9 tournies? If they are toofar apart (driving distance)that could be the problem. Not to mention commiting to them at these fuel prices with what hope of a return in the investment.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN class=text>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24px; LINE-HEIGHT: 29px">Tournament Schedule 2008

</U>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px">1.Feb 16- *<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px">Lyons Park*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px"> (Niceville)
2.March 22- *<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px">West Bay*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px"> (P.C.)
3.April 12-*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px"> East Bay*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px"> (Navarre)
4.May 17- *<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px">Escambia Bay*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px"> (Pcola)
5.June 14- *<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px">Santa Rosa Sound*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px"> (Navarre)
6.July 19- *<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px">Liza Jackson *<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px">(FWB)
7.Aug 23- *<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px">Tucker Bayou*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px"> (Santa Rosa Beach)
8.Sept. 20- *<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px">Mobile Bay*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px"> (Battleship Park)
9.Oct 18- *<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px">West Bay Club Championship*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px"> (P.C.)

<SPAN class=text><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px"><SPAN class=text><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px">I think this could changea bit, but notmuch.

<SPAN class=text><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px">As far as the return on the investment, there is no return. First place is usually $100-$200 worth. But there is no investment. There is some cost involved with travel, but its also fun to get out and try new areas and have a little competition.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

As soon as we get a live well large enough we plan on entering.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Here some of the obstacles:
<LI>Having a steady fishing partner that you fish with, can travel with, and will share expenses</LI><LI>Location, travel and fuel expensesduring a difficult economic time</LI><LI>weighing the odds of winning vs the expense, for example, the fishing hasn't been whatI would call hot recently, so why bust wide open and again buy the $4/gal gas to run all over to try tofind the fish</LI><LI>Committing to a number of tournaments is difficult, for example. with me the uncertainty of all of my other accumulated obligations, i just can't do it. </LI><LI>I don't enter a tournament unless I feel confident that I have asolid opportunity to win!</LI>

So in my opinion, it's a combination of $$$, time and location. Also, this weekend there was competition from the other tournaments! 

In my case to get away from all of the torunament fisherman, I went where I knew few people would think of, and few people can get to, but hey it didn't do any good.....I found a couple of nice upper slot reds but eating wasn't on their minds!

happy fishing and good luck with your tournaments


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopefully some of you guys can find the time to come out to a couple of the tournaments even if you can't fish them all. They are spread out so you can fish the ones close to home. You don't have to fish all the tournaments to come out and have a good time and a little challenge. 

Hope to see you at some of the ones coming up. Navarre in June and Ft. Walton Beach in July.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's to all those bioches that say they don't have time, money, live well.

What the f? Really. My fishing partner and I just got of college. Work the 40hr grind M-F. Both just bought houses. He has a wife. I have a money grubbing whore of an exgirlfriend. We don't have much time or money, but we like to fish. You just need to mark off one day a month for god's sake. We spend more money on the damn jerkshads and other lures then we do on tournament day. 

Go find 55 gal drum, fill the damn thing with water, and throw your redfish in it. Circlate 5 gals every hour for a healthy fish. 

Just having fun. I hope to drink a few beers with some new talent next month.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Can you pay for each tournament individually? SHB


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Maybe Rob(Club Manager/Pres) could pro-rate you for the tournaments you missed. I would be cool with that!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like fun but if I'm going 100% artificial, it's going to be for lunker bass :letsdrink


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Redfishing is a lot like bass fishing. Bring it...


----------



## Delta Runner (Jan 26, 2008)

I came very close to joining and practiced fished a couple of the areas I hadn't been.When the first tournament approached I realized I couldn't handle that long of a day. To be at the launch in Niceville in time I would have had to get up at 330am and the weigh in isn't until 3pm. Ok yeah, I'm a puss but I wouldn't have enjoyed it. Instead I got up at 5am launched at Archie Glover and was HOME at noon with a cooler full of fish (Sheepheads). I would be much more interested if you had earlier weigh in's or allowed participants to weigh in early if they choose to.

Steve


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

i appreciate the responses from everyone.i was thinking about maybe starting up different chapters of the club to cut down on personal expenses.you would fish in your clubs area and then the top 5 teams from each chapter would fish in an overall club championship at a random site drawn by the presidents of each chapter from a hat.we do have sponsors willing to kick in prizes and a little cash potentially which we could use for the championship.all the club dues go to prizes for first place teams in each tournament and we have had some nice ones.if you ain't first your last.if anyone is interested in starting an ECRC chapter give me a call 850-217-2990


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

I dont have a boat, but do have a question about these tournaments. what redfish can you keep? i thought it was techinically illegal to transport redfish like that, especially if they were not in the slot. is there an exception for tournaments like this?


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

all the fish are in the slot for the tournaments.you can transport 2 as long as they are legal redfish.you cannot cull in the state of florida unless you have a permit so if you catch one you better make sure its a fish you want to weigh.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Just to clear a few things up: 

first of all, these tournaments are not that serious yet. Its more of a practice session for the bigger tournaments and a good way to meet some fellow fisherman.

Second, those of you that are complaining about money, well the tournaments are free. Your onlyexpense would be the 75$ to join.Most of the launch sites are within 3 to 5 miles of where you are going to be fishing so gas is not a problem. 

3rd, you dont have to fish every tournament so its not like your making a commitment to fishing a tournament trail or something. 

last, if you look at the schedule you can obviously see that if you live anywhere from panama city to pensacola then location should not be a problem for you to make a few of the tournaments. And yes finding a steady redfish partner can be a hastle sometimes. 

Some of you that are on the fence about it should come out and give it a try. You will meet some new people and learn alot about tournament redfishing.

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Move the tournaments to sunday and I will fish most all of them I have unfortunately given all my saturdays to other events and work. However would love to fish sounds fun.

Chad Skeeles


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Brant said it perfectly.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I think the chapters idea is awesome. Espacially with the club fish-off.

The next oneI see you have is the 14th of June. I promised the better half we would fish the "Fishin Chix" tourney, so I could fish the Bud Light the following weekend. Really wish I could participate, I have been out of thearea for a while and would like to meet some more fishermen in the area.

Hopefully next year or later in the season I can get involved in the tournaments with you guys.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

The nicks redfish tournament is that same weekend as well, but its a no boundary tournament and weigh in is not until 7pm, thinking about doing both the ECRC and the nicks. We'll see. 

Hope to see you out sometime brad.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought about doing the ECRC and the Fishin Chix at the same time, but I thought that might bring on some controversy. In that tournament i am allowed to cast and help but not hook any fish or reel any in. If anyone saw me hard at for redfish it might cause some drama. I try to stay as far away from drama as humanly possible.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

well, this was a good read for at least the livewell info. my boy has a 15ft jon boat i am trying to outfit.

thanks


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *freespool50 (5/21/2008)*well, this was a good read for at least the livewell info. my boy has a 15ft jon boat i am trying to outfit.
> 
> thanks


A 55 gal PLASTIC drum cut down would make a good tank for a livewell, along with a pump and a few feet of 3/4" hose. Make the top from 3/4" plywood. I'm able to send pictures if you like.


----------



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

I want to stay legal so will ask this question...

Southern Approach wrote: (<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_lblFullMessage>you cannot cull in the state of florida unless you have a permit so if you catch one you better make sure its a fish you want to weigh.)

Does this mean that during the tournament the first slot redfish you catch is the one you must weight in? I have tried to find the cull law, is it Florida or just the tournament rules?


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

no, however if you put a fish in the live well and catch one later thats bigger you can't keep it.so if you have a fish in the live well you can't swap it.if you catch a fish and it goes in the well thats it.i beleive the cull permits are for tournaments of 50 or more boats, but we are trying to see if the club can get a cull permit.


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

<TABLE id=table28 cellPadding=2 width=700 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=700 bgColor=#cccc99></TD></TR><TR><TD width=700><H1>Redfish Catch Hold and Release Tournament Exemption Permits (Culling Permits)</H1></TD></TR><TR><TD width=700><DIV align=left><P class=Body>To be eligible for a culling permit, tournaments must involve 50 or more participants, have written rules and regulations, require an entry fee and award prizes to competitors.*<P class=Body>Tournament exemption permits will only be issued to catch-and-release redfish tournaments that agree to the following permit conditions:*<DIR><DIR>

1. Tournament anglers and tournament staff must attempt to release alive all redfish that are caught, including those fish that are weighed-in;

2. Each two person team of tournament angler possesses no more than two live redfish in the boat?s live well or recirculating tank at any one time;

3. All boats used in the tournament must contain recirculating or aerated live wells that are at least 2.4 cubic feet or 18 gallons in capacity; 

4. Dead redfish possessed by a two person team of tournament anglers are not discarded. A dead redfish is considered harvested and will count as the daily bag limit for the team of tournament anglers who harvested that fish.

5. Redfish must be maintained in an aerated recovery holding tank prior to release. Recovery holding tank requirements may be specified in the tournament exemption permit at the FWC?s discretion in order to increase survival of released redfish; 

6. The tournament must provide the FWC with a description of the aerated recovery holding tank(s) used to maintain redfish alive after weigh in.

7. The tournament must provide the FWC with a description of the location where tournament caught redfish will be released after weigh in. In order to increase survival of released redfish, release locations may be specified in the tournament exemption permit at the FWC?s discretion; 

8. The tournament must agree to allow FWC staff the opportunity to collect research data and conduct research and onboard monitoring during the tournament, as needed; and,

9. The tournament must submit a post-tournament report to the FWC indicating the number of fish weighed-in each day of the tournament, the number of fish weighed-in dead each day, and the number of fish that died after being weighed-in, but prior to release each day. The FWC may specify additional tournament reporting requirements as a condition of the tournament exemption permit.</DIR></DIR></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

sunday tournaments would really help me. I have to work saturdays because they are our busiest day.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

The local chapter idea has merit, I'd give that some consideration.


----------

